# Neos first impressions



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

So I bought a neos with a 6" barrel yesterday. The thing feels great in my hand and I like the balance to it. Slide release I actually like operating with my trigger finger. It appears I got the wrong box as I got the standard beretta blue case that barely fits the gun. 

My first concern was with the slide. It feels a little tough to pull and doesn't always seem to snap back when loading a snapcap. The groves are a bit rough on the hands as well. The safety when in the safe position sits a little low. 

The take down was interesting to do a first cleaning. The wheel was damn hard to turn as I had read in researching. It took a screwdriver to loose the knob. Otherwise take down was pretty easy except the manual doesn't mention holding onto the firing pin or it will go flying like a dart!

All said it has a great feel and seems very sturdy. I will take it to the range tomorrow and write how it goes. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## eyetat (Feb 10, 2013)

A very little tweeking and it is fun to shoot if you have questions just ask. I have been through all aspects of this gun.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks eyetat. I did adjust the sights since they seemed to be off to the right. But the trigger seems to be pretty crisp. The magazines seem of very good quality but the lock it came with seems a too thick to have come for a .22. I may swap it with my s&w lock.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

Actually the manual does mention the firing pin. 

WARNING: If the safety is disengaged when the slide is off the pistol, touching the trigger will disengage the firing pin. The pin is under spring pressure and will be propelled forward, causing serious damage or injury.

It's even in a RED warning box.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Florida I guess I missed it but won't make that mistake again!

Well I just put 200 rounds through the neos and I'm very satisfied. Sights were still a little off. I adjusted the windage but elevation didn't want to budge so I had to adjust aiming. I ran a mix of federal and blazer because that's all I could find (went to four places looking for .22). 









This was 50-60 rounds half at 25 yards half at 10 yards. For a pretty novice shooter like myself I'm pleased.


----------



## eyetat (Feb 10, 2013)

Hint the front site is held in with a small allen screw . Let's say 1/32 it goes through a 1/8 hole in the front site. The site can pivot down if bumped or jamed into a holster.
The mistake the guy that owned before did.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

When I cleaned the gun I got the elevation screw to turn. I just moved it one click until I'm back at the range. Good to know about the front sight. I don't really plan on holstering anytime soon as the barrel is pretty long and sharp to carry IMO. 

I don't feel the gritty trigger issue I've heard a lot about either. Although when cleaning I noticed that a fair amount of the matte black finish had worn off. Mostly where the slide meets the rail.


----------



## eyetat (Feb 10, 2013)

That slide will get smother with time if accurcy falls off fast check if the front site gets hit on something. Do not oil the ejector on the outside of the slide as the will fly out .
Also recived mine with parts missing.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

The slide already seems a bit smoother after shooting but the magazine still needs a slam in every so often. Good to know about the outside of the ejector as I usually lightly coat all the metal in a very very coat of oil to enhance appearance. If I can find ammo ill probably add a second range trip this week.


----------



## floridaowner (Dec 24, 2012)

I don't worry about the front site as I never planning on putting it in anything other than a range bag.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah my neos travels in its box. I'm thinking about picking up one of those cheap reflex sites from Walmart just for kicks.


----------



## eyetat (Feb 10, 2013)

We take alot of hand guns and some long guns. We camp out at the 50 to 100 yard range.Also the range lets us set a target stand at what ever range we want to get things diled in.
Scopes seem to get switched around alot on hand guns that is part of the fun, and working up loads keeps me busy and haveing fun.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

What kind of scope would you suggest that isn't priced out of sight?


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I bought a reflex sight today and put 450 rounds through the neos. I shot blazer and cci standard velocity. After 250 rounds of blazer I switched to the more expensive stuff. I started getting a lot of failure to feeds. Always the second round of the mag and when I shot my last 50 of blazer no problems oddly. 

The reflex was pretty dead on to about 10 yards but at 25 it was all over the place. It really wasn't that more accurate than open sights for me at distance.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

But it does look awesome with the reflex.


----------



## eyetat (Feb 10, 2013)

My neos is going to sport a NcStar 2-7x32the next time out item # SPB2732B is a pistol scope I believe. long shots are taken from a bench rest and attached with quick disconect rings.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

I ended up buying a bushnell trs-25. Much smaller dot and seems much better quality. I'm going to mount it and try it out after I do some work on the neos trigger tomorrow.


----------

